# Argyle sock matching



## SCsailor (Jul 2, 2008)

I like argyle socks, but I've been slow to acquire them because I really don't know the "rules" for matching them. Ordinarily, my socks match my trousers. Of course that's not really going to work for argyles. So how do you match these?


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

One matches the background color to the trousers.


----------



## CrescentCityConnection (Sep 24, 2007)

You can also match them to shirts. I wear khakis pretty much exclusively so as an example, a navy polo with khakis you could match to the pants or the shirt. I often wear my to match the shirt it adds a splash of color.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

Mike is right when wearing a suit, or coat and tie; CCC is right in casual environments when wearing khakis or jeans are acceptable. One should normally not match the dominant color of argyle socks to one's shirt if wearing a coat and tie in my view.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

The dressier the occasion and the clothes, the closer I adhere to M61's rule of matching the background of the sock to the pant. However, on most days, this doesn't happen. I usually look for one of the secondary colors to match the shirt and I'm good.


----------



## brozek (Sep 24, 2006)

As an alternative, I just fumble for a pair in the dark before walking to the shower (I don't fumble for all my clothes in the dark - our closet has a light, but my dresser is in the bedroom and I don't want to wake my wife up).


----------



## Cowtown (Aug 10, 2006)

I have not worn argyles with a suit, but the advice given makes sense to me. I may need to consider doing so.

I try to match one of the colors in the argyle pattern to a color in the shirt or sweater.


----------



## Prepstyle (Jul 13, 2007)

i haven't ventured to wearing them with a suit either. But with khakis, cords, or jeans, I just make sure one color in the sock matches one color that's somewhere else - sweater, shirt, tie, belt, anything, or sometimes nothing at all, if everything else I am wearing is pretty much neutral (i.e. red and green argyles with jeans, white ocbd, and a gray sweater.)


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

I just grab a pair and go for it. What the hell, have a couple of laughs once in a while.


----------



## hbs midwest (Sep 19, 2007)

When I actually do wear Argylls at all, I usually attempt a semi-match with the jacket...otherwise, the sweater/polo shirt, etc.

I don't normally play the match trouser game.

Then, as Patrick can testify, there's the fun and frolic of Fair Isles...

hbs


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

Want to know how to wear argyles?

See MacArthur's contributions in the stickied "shoe" thread, and Patrick's contributions in the stickied "wearing" thread.

End of story. Two of the best at it.

JB


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

I just try to coordinate any of the colors in the sock to something else I'm wearing. Not even necessarily my pants or jacket; sometimes the only thing they match is my tie.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

*Really.*

I wouldn't follow this advice. We wouldn't want things to get out of hand.

(Insert stupid smiley winky thing)



Patrick06790 said:


> I just grab a pair and go for it. What the hell, have a couple of laughs once in a while.


----------



## Scrumhalf (Dec 20, 2007)

I like one of the colors on the argyle sock to match my pants. The others - well, so many possibilities! Tie, shirt, PS.... argyles are fun!!


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

Don't put too much thought into it. Just go for it and have a bit o'fun. Argyles are great socks and always add a bit of colour to any outfit. 

Cheers.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

*Yes, but*

I just reviewed some of Mac's always excellent pictures of shoes and socks, which don't always show the pants (though I think they tend to be khakis). I suppose the vigorous researcher with ample time on his hands could correspondingly visit the "what are you wearing today" thread to match same day postings and discover the pants color that way, but....

It comes down to context.

When fairly casual, to Patrick's point above -- go nuts. If they look good to you, do it.

When more dressy, stick more closely to pant color (which if memory serves, is also Andy's own recommendation on the home page -- but don't quote me).

With khakis (typically a casual pant) pretty much anything goes.



Joe Tradly said:


> Want to know how to wear argyles?
> 
> See MacArthur's contributions in the stickied "shoe" thread, and Patrick's contributions in the stickied "wearing" thread.
> 
> ...


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Joe Tradly said:


> Want to know how to wear argyles?
> 
> See MacArthur's contributions in the stickied "shoe" thread, and Patrick's contributions in the stickied "wearing" thread.
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Joe Tradly said:


> Want to know how to wear argyles?
> 
> See MacArthur's contributions in the stickied "shoe" thread, and Patrick's contributions in the stickied "wearing" thread.
> 
> ...


Thanks.

A key element of the strategy is to have almost nothing *but* argyle socks.


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

Patrick06790 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> A key element of the strategy is to have almost nothing *but* argyle socks.


After my binge on the clearance cotton OTC argyles (9 pair) during the last BB Friends/Family, I have all argyles for except for some plain wool OTCs for suit wear and some warmer socks to wear with boots....makes picking socks in the morning very easy...


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

Patrick06790 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> A key element of the strategy is to have almost nothing *but* argyle socks.


This is a true statement.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

*Wig-wam says no*

My new acquisition of Wigwam 625's, creamy and dreamy, has back burnered my argyles for the time being, sorry to say. I'm sure this is a temporary crush that will settle itself into a more reasonable proportion in the rotation, but these days I always reach for the 625's.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

so....
what about with black shoes?
would you wear blue argyles with black shoes and blue trousers?

I still can't really figure out 1) what (besides charcoal) to wear with blue pants and black shoes and 2) where to wear my blue dress socks.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

Thom Browne -- You raise two problematic items in a man's wardrobe: Black shoes, and (especially) blue pants. 

I don't even own a pair of black shoes. I would like to own a pair of nice black cap toes, but I would only wear them three or four times a year. With these I would only wear black or charcoal plain Jane socks.

Unfortunately I own a pair of Navy LE Year 'Rounders that I positively despise. It was almost the only color available that day, and I did not realize how bloody unwearable they would be. (Nor is the fit any good, but that's a separate issue.)

They don't go with a navy blazer, or any dark jacket whatsoever. Grey is always a better choice, always. There is probably more than one thread devoted to the hateful nature of navy pants.

My posts on this thread are particularly terrible, I'm sorry to say. All I can say is, wear your khakis and wear any argyle you like with them, and with grey wool -- but steer clear of blue pants.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

paper clip said:


> After my binge on the clearance cotton OTC argyles (9 pair) during the last BB Friends/Family, I have all argyles for except for some plain wool OTCs for suit wear and some warmer socks to wear with boots....makes picking socks in the morning very easy...


Good shopping. Enjoy wearing your argyles


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

JB-
Thanks for the response.

I probably should have clarified, when I mentioned navy trousers I was thinking specifically of navy suit pants.
I don't share your dislike of navy or blue pants (In fact I don;t own any navy pants, thought I'd like a pair, perhaps owning one would help me to realize it's uselessness).

Very much in agreement with you on black shoes, in fact I was contemplating starting a "black shoes, no place in my closet" thread.

I own a pair of AE PAs, as well as Alden bit loafers and tasle loafers (bought only because I got, or thought I got INSANELY good deals on them).
Yet as a trad, specifiably a casual (due to budget and occupation) trad, I rarely find the opportunity to wear any of them.
Blazer & kahkis/casual pants- rather go with Weejuns.
Blazer & flannels- see above
Blue suit- would prefer to go with dark brown shoes (thought I don't own any) for a less conservative look.
khakis/cords/shades of brown- don;t really care for the look with black shoes.
jeans- I feel one must tread carefully when pairing nice/real shoes with jeans, or risk looking to nightclub-y.

So really I only wear my black shoes when I moonlight as a bartender (to match the other "uniforms"), or to interviews/funerals/blacktie events which I attend rarely, thankfully rarely and unfortunately rarely (respectivly).

In the mean time, I have a couple pair of nice blue "dress" socks that go unused.



Joe Beamish said:


> Thom Browne -- You raise two problematic items in a man's wardrobe: Black shoes, and (especially) blue pants.
> 
> I don't even own a pair of black shoes. I would like to own a pair of nice black cap toes, but I would only wear them three or four times a year. With these I would only wear black or charcoal plain Jane socks.
> 
> ...


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

Matching goes against l'espirit d'Argyll, but alignment is key. 

Ay'd just shaved to avoid a run and paired these with ghillies beforst a morn upon me mohr stalking ye monarch of yon glen.


----------

